# 2007 Nissan Z body kit ???



## telmer (Jan 21, 2008)

YouTube - 2007 350z injen

does anyone know what body kit that is?


----------



## camryman99 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks like the stock kit


----------



## md350z (Sep 25, 2006)

There is no body kit on that Z....it has OEM splash guards...


----------

